# Headstrong Head Hugger Hat



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Happy Mother's Day to all the Mom's out there too! This is the latest hat designed for Delaware Head Huggers and it has been named the Headstrong Head Hugger! The pattern and explanation for the name may be found on my blog Knitting with Schnapps too.




Headstrong Head Hugger


5-weight yarn  about 100  150 yards
Size 10.5 or 11 knitting needles (size 10.5 made a snug hat  11 will be a bit larger)


Abbreviations:
S1 = holding yarn behind work (the usual place for knit stitches)
slip one stitch as if to knit

S1 wyif = holding yarn in front of work (as if you were going to purl)
slip one stitch as if to knit.

K2tog  knit 2 stitches together as one


Cast on 55 stitches

Work Brim

Row 1: Knit all stitches
Row 2: Knit all stitches
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 three more times

Work Body of hat

Row 1: K3, *S1, K3*; repeat from * to * across row
Row 2: K3, *S1 wyif, K3*; repeat from * to * across row
Row 3: K1, S1, *K3, S1*; repeat from * to * to last stitch, K1
Row 4: K1, S1 wyif, *K3, S1 wyif*; repeat from * to * to last stitch, K1

Work Crown Decease

Row 1: *K3, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row
Row 2: Purl all stitches
Row 3: *K2, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row
Row 4: Purl all stitches
Row 5: *K1, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row
Row 6: Purl all stitches
Row 7: K2tog across row

Finish

Cut working yarn, leaving long tail. Draw through stitches left on needle, cinch closed and seam, using a mattress stitch. Spread some happiness and donate this lovely hat!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Another great hat from you and Schnapps! Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

ahhh thank you Schnapps......Adding to my list....


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely design, thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern! Love your little dog, too!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern-looks like a quick and easy project. I hope you don't mind if I adapt it a bit so I can knit it in the round. I make and donate a lot of caps to the local hospital for the patients who have had chemo treatments. My sister (a 5 year+ breast cancer survivor ) says her head was very sensitive, so I avoid seams at all time. (Besides, I hate sewing up seams.) :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> Thanks for the pattern-looks like a quick and easy project. I hope you don't mind if I adapt it a bit so I can knit it in the round. I make and donate a lot of caps to the local hospital for the patients who have had chemo treatments. My sister (a 5 year+ breast cancer survivor ) says her head was very sensitive, so I avoid seams at all time. (Besides, I hate sewing up seams.) :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


I don't mind at all - I try to make some patterns knit flat and others in the round so everyone can find a hat pattern that they like and can knit.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! What a lovely hat....and dog. Schnapps so reminds me of our very first real dog Dziad who gave us about 12 happy years. As for the hat what is your "5 weight yarn? A chunky one? I am looking at this for the Seaman's Project for which I am making hats but would need this one to fit a grown-up guy. Suggestions? Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

What a great looking hat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow, that Schnapps is one great pooch!!! can i borrow him/her for my next project? actually for my WIP, not for the designing part, but jest to get through a project without having to frog the whole thing again & again!!!!
ha ha ha
lovely hat pattern, thanx 4 sharing


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

beautiful hat you created...and thanks
It is really quite different than the "regular" hat patterns I see


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

That's beautiful! I would like to try it. What is 5-weight yarn? What is the weight of yarn-- Is it worsted, sport, fingering, baby, or what? I'm from a place called Delaware, too. But I'm from Delaware County, in Ohio.

Carol K in OH


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

and not to be forgotten...thanks Schnapps


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much! love the hat.


----------



## cookie2 (Oct 31, 2011)

love the hat and also the adorable dog. How many inches did you knit for the body of the hat before the crown decreases?
Thank you Renee


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> That's beautiful! I would like to try it. What is 5-weight yarn? What is the weight of yarn-- Is it worsted, sport, fingering, baby, or what? I'm from a place called Delaware, too. But I'm from Delaware County, in Ohio.
> 
> Carol K in OH


5-weight is chunky - like Vanna's Colors, Wool-Ease Chunky or Michael's Charisma......... does that help?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

cookie2 said:


> love the hat and also the adorable dog. How many inches did you knit for the body of the hat before the crown decreases?
> Thank you Renee


I knit about 7 and a half inches.......


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

What a beautiful hat. I was looking for a hat to make for my DIL for her church breast cancer awareness fundraiser. I think I've found it!! Thanks so much for the pattern. I love it. Wynnona


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Schnapps and I love all the nice comments!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, much appreciated.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the hat pattern - I have a couple of young boys in mind, who will just love this hat


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

So glad you like it!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, that totally helps. Thank you lots.
Carol


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the updated info about the weight of the yarn and the other added info. I'm excited to think about starting this! Thanks so much! (And the dog's still cute!) Happy Needling. jb


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Schnapps says THANKS!


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> Thanks for the pattern-looks like a quick and easy project. I hope you don't mind if I adapt it a bit so I can knit it in the round. I make and donate a lot of caps to the local hospital for the patients who have had chemo treatments. My sister (a 5 year+ breast cancer survivor ) says her head was very sensitive, so I avoid seams at all time. (Besides, I hate sewing up seams.) :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Sandi - if you do adapt it for circular, please send me a copy. I also hat sewing.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice hat! Thanks!!!


----------



## reanj (Jun 8, 2011)

This is such a great hat to make and donate, but I have question about how rows should there be for the body? I started the hat than realized I needed more instructions. I will look for your reply.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

reanj said:


> This is such a great hat to make and donate, but I have question about how rows should there be for the body? I started the hat than realized I needed more instructions. I will look for your reply.


Sorry - you should knit the body to be about 7.5 inches - ending with a row 4. Hope that helps!


----------



## reanj (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes this helps. Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

haven't made the pattern yet but just "guesstimate" how long/large you want the hat....it varies with most people...although maybe 6 inches or so is good....


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern! I love the hat and plan to try it soon!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, This is a saver!! Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

So happy that everyone likes it! Enjoy it! And thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

And thanks to you and Schnapps for supplying us with the pattern for a beautiful hat...might even start it tonight.

again, it is appreciated


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Schnapps is delighted that you like it too! He's hard at work on the next pattern!


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Hi, Love your pattern but having trouble with it. I'm new to the site and hope this is the right place to ask about it. First, if I'm reading the pattern correctly, there are 8 rows for the brim; but, the picture only shows 4. Second, I have worked the body part for about 8 rows and frogged 5 times but cannot get my work to show the pattern. I asked my very experienced knitting SIL to try it and she couldn't get it either. Really want to make this hat and sure do need help, please!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

howslady said:


> Hi, Love your pattern but having trouble with it. I'm new to the site and hope this is the right place to ask about it. First, if I'm reading the pattern correctly, there are 8 rows for the brim; but, the picture only shows 4. Second, I have worked the body part for about 8 rows and frogged 5 times but cannot get my work to show the pattern. I asked my very experienced knitting SIL to try it and she couldn't get it either. Really want to make this hat and sure do need help, please!


The brim is 8 rows of garter stitch (K 1 row, P1 row ) which will look like only 4 rows. As far as the pattern stitch, are you remembering to bring the yarn in front of your work before you slip the stitch (S1 wyif)? Hope this helps. There's nothing more frustrating than having to frog so many times. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

howslady said:


> Hi, Love your pattern but having trouble with it. I'm new to the site and hope this is the right place to ask about it. First, if I'm reading the pattern correctly, there are 8 rows for the brim; but, the picture only shows 4. Second, I have worked the body part for about 8 rows and frogged 5 times but cannot get my work to show the pattern. I asked my very experienced knitting SIL to try it and she couldn't get it either. Really want to make this hat and sure do need help, please!


Thanks sandisnow44! Yes, the picture shows 4 rows of garter stitch, but to create the garter stitch, you have to work 8 rows, 1 Knit, 1 Purl, etc. Hope that helps explain that for you.

I'd also suggest checking that you are switching your yarn for the slipped stitches. One row is worked with the yarn held behind the work and the other row is with the yarn in front of the stitch. I can't really think of any other reason that the pattern wouldn't show..............

Hope this works and you don't have to frog again!!


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for replying so quickly. My pattern shows knitting both row 1 and 2 no wonder I thot it was weird.. So, ok, that's my first problem solved! 
Now, I guess I don't understand row 2 and 4 of the body. Row 2: K 3, ok.
sl1 wyif, (I bring yarn between needles as if to purl and slip next stitch) got that, yes? Then put yarn back behind and k3?. That doesn't look like what you just posted about one row with yarn in front and one row with yarn in back. What don't I see?..........


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

howslady said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly. My pattern shows knitting both row 1 and 2 no wonder I thot it was weird.. So, ok, that's my first problem solved!
> Now, I guess I don't understand row 2 and 4 of the body. Row 2: K 3, ok.
> sl1 wyif, (I bring yarn between needles as if to purl and slip next stitch) got that, yes? Then put yarn back behind and k3?. That doesn't look like what you just posted about one row with yarn in front and one row with yarn in back. What don't I see?..........


When I said one row with yarn in front and one row with yarn in back I meant only for the slip stitches. So yes, you bring the yarn as if to purl, slip the next stitch, then put the yarn back to knit the next stitches. Make sense??

All the knit stitches are worked as usual, with the yarn in back of the piece. The just S1 stitches are also worked with the yarn in back, but the S1 wyif are worked with the yarn in front of the piece.

I hope that helps!

Robin


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

That's what we did and still no pattern :-(


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

howslady said:


> That's what we did and still no pattern :-(


I'm at a complete loss as to what to tell you......sorry! You must be missing a step somewhere........several other people have made it and it's worked out fine........

I wish I could be more help.......


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for trying. I'll just pick a different pattern


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

im starting this hat now and just knitted eight rows for the brim. the instructions say nothing about purl rows in the brim.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

maureend said:


> im starting this hat now and just knitted eight rows for the brim. the instructions say nothing about purl rows in the brim.


If you are knitting it flat, you need a purl row after a knit row to form garter stitch....in the round, it's just 2 rows of knit.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

reanj said:


> This is such a great hat to make and donate, but I have question about how rows should there be for the body? I started the hat than realized I needed more instructions. I will look for your reply.


See previous posts. She said about 7"


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful hat pattern. The stitch used in this cap looks complicated, but according to the pattern, it's easy. That's my kind of project these days!

Purlie Girl


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

just so beautiful thx for shareing


----------



## pattibee (Nov 19, 2012)

i would like to know how to find your blog so I can follow it.


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Dear Schnapps. Love your hat patterns because: of the circular needles, no double pointed needles, no pick -up stitches and no seams. I knit for the hospital and friends.By chance do you have a hat pattern featuring the cancer logo inyour collection. I would be interested. thank you for your time and effort. sn


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

THE PATTERN INSTRUCTIONS DID NOT MENTION CIRCULAR NEEDLES FOR MATERIALS. SORRY FOR THE CAPS KEYBOARD IS STUCK. yOUR PATTERNS ARE BEAUTIFUL AND EASY TO FOLLOW. SN


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

SORRY FOR THE LAST COMMENT I MADE. i NOW SEE THE PATTERN WAS WRITTEN FOR STRAIGHT NEEDLE USE. SORRY ABOUT THAT. wILL HAVE TO KEEP QUIET FOR A WHILE. SORRY FOR THE CAPS. SN


----------

